# "Prisoner of the State" opening in NY, based on Fidelio



## marceliotstein (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm going to a new opera by David Lang next week, playing at the NY Philharmonic, called Prisoner of the State. Based on Fidelio by Beethoven. Haven't been able to find much more info on it. I wonder what I'm in for ...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

marceliotstein said:


> I'm going to a new opera by David Lang next week, playing at the NY Philharmonic, called Prisoner of the State. Based on Fidelio by Beethoven. Haven't been able to find much more info on it. I wonder what I'm in for ...


Refreshing to hear of a new opera based on an established masterpiece rather than the usual attempt by a hotshot director to turn an established masterpiece into a new opera.


----------

